# How to test if your leo is blind...



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

i was wondering how you can tell if your gecko is blind? it dosnt really respond when i wave my hand in front of it like my macksnow does... and it has its eyes closed alot of the time in the cage.


----------



## gecko dude (May 30, 2008)

you could flash a light ( be careful) at its eye and see if its pupils dilate or not if no change in the pupil may be blind just what i thibnk:2thumb:


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

I use food to test and see if they can see it or not. My albino can not see at all from 1 eye and the other she can see it if it is within 1-2 cm infront of the eye.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

I've got one that's blind. I noticed over a few weeks, it wasn't taking it's own food, then you notice it's 'bumping' into things...
Also, when it's on your hand you notice it walks until its legs are hanging over, then backs up - that sort of thing.
No reaction to light/movement etc at all. Mine has to be hand fed, mealies touched onto it's face get a reactive swipe, mind you - she gets my fingers more often than not ! :lol2:

Great little character tho !


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

it sometimes bumps into my hand when i hold her, and she dosnt seem to see food very well, her pupils change sometimes i think, ill get back to you on that...

thanks for your suggestions.
and personal experiances.


----------

